# Plants Wont grow? HUH?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

My plants are not growing and havent been for god knows how long. I dont know why but they just dont grow. Does anyone have any suggestions to why this is happening?

Temp-80
P.H.- 6.4
Ammonia- 2.5
Nitrite- .05

If anyone can solve the answer to my question please let me know?

Thanks slim


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

What are your nitrates at? Phosphates? Do you have an iron supplement in the tank? What kind of lighting are you using? Do you have any CO2 generators in the tank?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

First of all you have to describe in detail your setup and your plants (spieces).

With Amonia 2,5 i assume that you are currently cycling the tank am i right?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

No im not cycling my tank and my ammonia is at 2.5. Ive had my tankl up for 6 months. I have an ac500, undergravel filtration system, bio-sponge filter and a emperor powerhead 330


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> No im not cycling my tank and my ammonia is at 2.5. Ive had my tankl up for 6 months.
> [snapback]874462[/snapback]​


Whether you mean it to or not, your tank is still in the process of cycling. Perhaps this is because your filtration (assuming we are talking about the 125 in your sig) is entirely inadequate for the size of tank you are using.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have an ac500, undergravel filtration system, bio-sponge filter and a emperor powerhead 330.

This is an inadequate filtratrion system? What is a better one if a may ask?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

wet/dry, you will not be having any problems with ammonia.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

what? Wet/Dry? ok let me know what that is?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Let me find a link How to build Wet/Dry 

How to buy Wet/Dry

They usually cost less...just look around.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats cool but really really spendy. I would love to build one of them maybe. Thanks for the project directions they are awesome.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)




----------

